# Thyroglobulin undectable



## BettyV4 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Thyroid Family - haven't been here for a long while but my fear has me back. I'm the mom of a now 24 year old daughter who was diagnosed with papillary thyroid cancer in Nov. 2010. The size of the nodule calculated by sonogram was approximately 2.5 x 1.3 x 1.9 cm which had spread to one lymph node. The FNA was 1.44 x 1.07 x 1.58cm. Prior to surgery the Thyroglobulin was 97 - it is now <0.20 - range being 0.73-84.00. Thyroid Stim. hormone is 0.14 - range is 0.46-4.68. These bloods were taken 1/12/2012. So here's the thing. One - what am I looking at and here's the second part. Kristina had total thyroidectemy followed by RAI. The Endo is following up with bloods every four months; looking especially for elevated protein and if anything is suspicious further testing. Other doctors follow up with body scans. They did one after RAI. The Endo's theory is that she watches bloods closely and acts upon that. I understand what she's saying if prior to surgery test concluded a very high number of 97 and now it's undectable. Anyway hope I made sense. Kris now has a cold and has been coughing and now her stomach hurts. My mind goes to dark and scary places everytime something physically is different about her.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BettyV4 said:


> Hi Thyroid Family - haven't been here for a long while but my fear has me back. I'm the mom of a now 24 year old daughter who was diagnosed with papillary thyroid cancer in Nov. 2010. The size of the nodule calculated by sonogram was approximately 2.5 x 1.3 x 1.9 cm which had spread to one lymph node. The FNA was 1.44 x 1.07 x 1.58cm. Prior to surgery the Thyroglobulin was 97 - it is now <0.20 - range being 0.73-84.00. Thyroid Stim. hormone is 0.14 - range is 0.46-4.68. These bloods were taken 1/12/2012. So here's the thing. One - what am I looking at and here's the second part. Kristina had total thyroidectemy followed by RAI. The Endo is following up with bloods every four months; looking especially for elevated protein and if anything is suspicious further testing. Other doctors follow up with body scans. They did one after RAI. The Endo's theory is that she watches bloods closely and acts upon that. I understand what she's saying if prior to surgery test concluded a very high number of 97 and now it's undectable. Anyway hope I made sense. Kris now has a cold and has been coughing and now her stomach hurts. My mind goes to dark and scary places everytime something physically is different about her.


We are talking Thyroglobulin and not Thyroglobulin Ab?

This should help you understand.

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419


----------

